# Learning Piano



## StartingOut

So I am 18 and broke; cannot afford to take lessons but would like to learn piano. I have played some hymns (like the old ones where you play with both hands) on an electric keyboard before. That being said, I do not have any other experience. Where should I start out?


----------



## Jaro

StartingOut said:


> So I am 18 and broke; cannot afford to take lessons but would like to learn piano. I have played some hymns (like the old ones where you play with both hands) on an electric keyboard before. That being said, I do not have any other experience. Where should I start out?


Hi, I was in similar situation at the beginning of my journey in learning piano. Unfortunately the best idea is to have a teacher, though, I understand it may be costly business. I decided to start with piano app, tried few and one in particular served me good for some time. It was *PM app*. Slow process but made me piano enthusiast and if I had to choose again I would do it. You can check it out. You can check as well my *YT channel* where I posts about my progress. It is going to be better and better. Right now I am with online teacher (3 months now), also money consuming, but at certain level you need someone to correct your mistakes, point what is wrong what is right. Speeds up the process. I found pointless to learn from YT videos, too much information, and mostly you spend HOURS searching for one answer which may not be answered there. Very frustrating. Teacher, even once a month, or if you are really broke, once in two months. Write them down, have a lesson, ask questions and you will get answers. In this way you can continue with a program, designed to learn like in the app I use: PM, but again, if you starting from beginning it may be difficult to avoid traps that occur simply because we don't know much about playing. Human beings know: teachers. To assume, if you really want to start, nothing should stop you. You can follow my steps, and then once your situation improves, move to better solution. Visit my topic: *here*, where I post almost every day about my piano journey if you like. Oh, and actually you are in right place right now. This forum is filled with plenty of people willing to share their knowledge. Willing to give some advice. In that case, you must do videos of your work. They don't have to be perfect, but you must have them. It is easier for those who want to help see what you are doing and help. Again, not the best solution, but I guess you want to start somewhere. PLAY! NO MATTER WHAT! If you really want to play, sooner or later you will find your way! I can promise you one thing: IT IS WORTH IT! Things you will experience are priceless. Of course there will be moments of doubt, frustration... DO NOT STOP! CONTINUE! I started with searching where are C keys on the piano. Knew, literally nothing. Now, it is much better. Still long way to where I would like to be, but it is a journey for life. You will not regret it. And you are 18! I started in my 40's. Imagine where you will be if you start now and be my age! Sky is the limit! Jump into that train and you will be surprised when it will get you. 
That was quite long, but I hope it will give you some options. Take care and PLAY! NO MATTER WHAT!


----------



## Michael122

First, want this.
It is very important that you REALLY want this.
Second, you have to want it for you.
Not because Mom's pressuring you, not for your Aunt Martha, not for someone you loved that played and may have gone out of your life, and not for someone you want to impress.
You have to want it for you.
If you don't REALLY want it, you'll end up abandoning it.
And know this, it's easy in the beginning, then it gets hard.
And, it will come to take 3 hours a day, at minimum, to become competent and may take months to learn a single piece and another month to polish it. 
If this hasn't scared you off and assuming you have a piano or a keyboard or access to either, recommend you get the first book in the Alfred’s all in one piano course and start practicing. 
If you don't know where you're going, any road will get you there.
All you gotta' do is, get on one.


----------



## Brazing

Start with youtube or find some free lessons online. You can start from there.


----------



## JackRance

I don't think like this. If you want to learn piano, you must take lessons by a real teacher and not online. This is the only way


----------



## progmatist

JackRance said:


> I don't think like this. If you want to learn piano, you must take lessons by a real teacher and not online. This is the only way


That depends on whether one is able to identify one's own bad technique, and take steps to correct it. Not being able to will indeed lead to bad habits.


----------



## Rogerx

JackRance said:


> I don't think like this. If you want to learn piano, you must take lessons by a real teacher and not online. This is the only way


Precisely. One has to learn and practice till your fingers begging for rest.


----------

